# AMD 3700x normal temps



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

I upgraded the nephews desktop to the AMD 3700x, he uses the stock air cooler that came with his older AMD 2600x. I dont like the temps at the 3700x is at max, it hits 90c. 
Is 90c at 100% normal with a stock AMD cooler, air temps in his house is 75F. He is going to study movie production so I plan to overclock it a bit but at those temps its most likely thermal throttling. 

I've repasted 2 times with Arctic MX-4  to see if it can go lower but still get the same temps. Should I try a AIO water cooler, I do want to upgrade it later down the road, within 1 year, with the next ryzen 12 core AMD 5000 processors when he gets further into his studies.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2020)

The 3700X didn’t have the bundled in the box Wraith Prism?

If you’re planning on a swap to a twelve core in the future then go ahead with the AIO cooler now. Is there enough room in the case for a 240mm radiator?


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 20, 2020)

2600X cooler is not the same as the 3700X cooler

2600X Cooler






3700X Cooler


----------



## Chaba422 (Sep 20, 2020)

well what u expect, u put 2600x cooler on 3700x CPU, get atleast 








						Cooler Master Hyper 212 Black Edition CPU Air Cooler
					

The legendary Hyper air cooler is back and better than before. The Hyper 212 Black Edition offers better installation and great performance, easily one of the best air cooling solutions. The aluminum top cover and nickel plated jet black fins give the Hyper 212 Black Edition a more premium...




					www.coolermaster.com
				











						Hyper 212 LED Turbo
					

Hyper 212 LED Turbo provides the best balance between airflow and static pressure to take the heat away. Four Direct Contact heat pipes with funnel shaped aluminum fins optimize cooling for optimal CPU performance. Moreover, the improved universal bracket design ensures easy and worry free...




					www.coolermaster.com
				



any of these 2 will do just fine at stock speeds


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2020)

Chaba422 said:


> well what u expect, u put 2600x cooler on 3700x CPU, get atleast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, no. A 3700x needs something beefier like a Mugen 5 or similar to take the heat. Same with anything higher like 3800x or 3900x.

Source: I have a 3700x and old roommate has 3900x. We compared.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

But isnt the 2600x rated at 95w, vs the 3700x rated at 65w. I would think it would run a little cooler.



biffzinker said:


> The 3700X didn’t have the bundled in the box Wraith Prism?
> 
> If you’re planning on a swap to a twelve core in the future then go ahead with the AIO cooler now. Is there enough room in the case for a 240mm radiator?


There's enough room at the top of the tower for a 240mm cooler.

Whats a good AIO cooler, budget about $60-80 in the US.


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 20, 2020)

Chaba422 said:


> any of these 2 will do just fine at stock speeds


it's not enough under a heavy sustained load. During single core boost temperature is 50-60c for 4,550 MHz clockspeed. I should know, check my System Specs.



yotano211 said:


> But isnt the 2600x rated at 95w, vs the 3700x rated at 65w. I would think it would run a little cooler.


Your forgetting the Core Complex die with just the cores is 7nm. Smaller surface area more concentrated heat to remove from those 8 cores. Compared to the 2600X monolith 12nm die.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

3700x performs well on its stock cooler, the 2600x came with a much weaker one (which also sucked for that chip, too)

Its a low wattage chip with the heat concentrated together so it can read a hotter temperature despite pumping out less heat, definitely get a cheap replacement cooler.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

ok, I am going to order a better cpu cooler, a AIO. 






						Amazon.com: Cooler Master MasterLiquid LC240E RGB Close-Loop AIO CPU Liquid Cooler, 240mm Radiator, Dual Chamber RGB Pump, Dual MF120R RGB Fans, RGB Lighting for AMD Ryzen/Intel LGA1200/1151: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Cooler Master MasterLiquid LC240E RGB Close-Loop AIO CPU Liquid Cooler, 240mm Radiator, Dual Chamber RGB Pump, Dual MF120R RGB Fans, RGB Lighting for AMD Ryzen/Intel LGA1200/1151: Water Cooling Systems - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




How about this one, it has good reviews.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

As a 3700x user, thats totally overkill unless you plan to overclock - these CPU's do not put out a lot of heat. I run a Be Quiet dark rock slim which is a small 120mm air cooler, and i can overclock the hell out of my chip.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> As a 3700x user, thats totally overkill unless you plan to overclock - these CPU's do not put out a lot of heat. I run a Be Quiet dark rock slim which is a small 120mm air cooler, and i can overclock the hell out of my chip.


So go with a air cooler, he doesnt plan to overclock it. I thought he did, but he told me, he wants a more stable computer. He starts editing and design classes next term.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

Yeah, any 120mm air cooler you want should be fine. He can have some freedom for personal preference there (RGB/ARGB, etc)


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> Yeah, any 120mm air cooler you want should be fine. He can have some freedom for personal preference there (RGB/ARGB, etc)


I am going to go with this one, I like the reviews and it has a 120mm fan. It'll add more RGB lights to his room. I think I made a monster out of him with these RGB lights.



			Amazon.com


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

I have one of those, Looks great, fans good for noise. The 140W rating is a little optimistic, but it can handle any ryzen at stock clocks fine for sure. (well, maybe not a 3950x?)

I wouldnt be doing heavy OCing on one, but for stock clocks it'll do the job really well... IF it gets loud, just tweak the fan curve in the BIOS a little.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> I have one of those, Looks great, fans good for noise. The 140W rating is a little optimistic, but it can handle any ryzen at stock clocks fine for sure. (well, maybe not a 3950x?)
> 
> I wouldnt be doing heavy OCing on one, but for stock clocks it'll do the job really well... IF it gets loud, just tweak the fan curve in the BIOS a little.


I might add a 5% overclock in the Bios but maybe not, I prefer his computer stay stable, I dont want him to lose hours of design work. 
Thank you for the help mr mussels.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> Tank you for the help mr mussels



you got lucky asking someone with both that CPU, and that cooler (i tested it on my 2700x, so it'll definitely handle the cooler running 3700x)


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2020)

I believe Ryzen chips automatically boost higher the cooler the temps are, up to a certain point. I'd be tempted to try a 240mm AIO, since you said you have the space for it. You'll not have any problems cooling anything with it in the future either, should you ever get a more powerful chip.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

hat said:


> I believe Ryzen chips automatically boost higher the cooler the temps are, up to a certain point. I'd be tempted to try a 240mm AIO, since you said you have the space for it. You'll not have any problems cooling anything with it in the future either, should you ever get a more powerful chip.



only for extended multi threaded load, and my DRS 120mm maxed out the default (no PBO) boost on my 3700x.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> you got lucky asking someone with both that CPU, and that cooler (i tested it on my 2700x, so it'll definitely handle the cooler running 3700x)


Its why I first went on TPU to ask the experts.
He went from a
amd 2600x
nvidia 1060 6gb
16gb 3000mhz
evga 600w psu some bronze rated power supply
Samsung 860 500gb ssd, 1TB 5400rpm HD
to
amd 3700x
nvidia 2070 super
64gb ram 2600mhz-I overclocked it to 2933mhz
evga 1000w t2 psu
WD 2tb SN750 nvme ssd, 8tb 7200rpm HD
And fresh OS installed
Every time I did something I explained it to him what each part does and where it goes. A 1 hour upgrade turned into a 3hr job


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2020)

Mussels said:


> only for extended multi threaded load, and my DRS 120mm maxed out the default (no PBO) boost on my 3700x.


Sounds like he might see a lot of that kind of load, messing with video editing and such.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

hat said:


> Sounds like he might see a lot of that kind of load, messing with video editing and such.



He might yes.
I tested that cooler on a 2700x, a hotter running chip and it behaved quite well, if louder than i liked at the time.
I then moved to a 3700x and the dark rock slim, passing the Gammax to my dad for his OC'd 4770k, which handles 4.4GHz OC with a whisper.

So if it can handle a 2700x, it'll definitely handle the 3700x at the lower TDP.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 20, 2020)

If your friend just wants to set-and-forget, you'll do fine on the stock Prism cooler. It's a capable cooler, and it and the Max have set a new bar for stock coolers since they debuted. Want a little less noise and all the stock performance available to you? Opt for any simple 120mm tower cooler like the 212s, U12S, or Dark Rock Slim / Pure Rock.

The lesser stock coolers that are positioned below the Prism do about as much as the copper slug Intel cooler (read: pretty badly). Wraith Spire works for a 3600, wouldn't want to use it for a 3700X.

The whole needing more than a 212 for a 3700X is complete bogus for *stock* settings. Period. If adhering to out of the box settings, it won't draw more than 95W and up to date AGESA even further limits your stock full load clocks in certain apps like Cinebench. If you have a 212 or U12S or equivalent cooler, your chip will be leveraging all the single core boost available to it as long as firmware is up to date.

Use any of the aforementioned coolers, and send him on his merry way. Water helps 3800X/3900X, this is neither of those. More important for comfort is to use BIOS fan control if available to increase the hysteresis/ramp up or down time to smooth out spikes in fan speeds.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> If your friend just wants to set-and-forget, you'll do fine on the stock Prism cooler. It's a capable cooler, and it and the Max have set a new bar for stock coolers since they debuted. Want a little less noise and all the stock performance available to you? Opt for any simple 120mm tower cooler like the 212s, U12S, or Dark Rock Slim / Pure Rock.
> 
> The lesser stock coolers that are positioned below the Prism do about as much as the copper slug Intel cooler (read: pretty badly). Wraith Spire works for a 3600, wouldn't want to use it for a 3700X.
> 
> ...


His processor will be stock but it will run at 100% for extend periods of time, maybe several hours depending on his course work.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2020)

Throwing in my two cents on the prism as well:

2700x and 3900x, its just too damn loud at stock. With the 3900x build i did recently, i had to do a 4.1GHz all core OC to get the heat down enough the fan didn't drive myself and the buyer nuts.
Any 65W chip like the 3700x? It's quiet, and its goddamn gorgeous... if i had to pay i'd go a 120mm tower, but if you have it already sure go for it.

edit: yes all core OC can be faster and colder than stock, at least as far as multi threaded workloads go.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 20, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> His processor will be stock but it will run at 100% for extend periods of time, maybe several hours depending on his course work.



Doesn't matter. Stock power limits are enforced. Generally, current 3700X firmware will have all-core settle around 4GHz. Unless there are other airflow and thermal issues, Prism will be fine. And for that extra quietness, a 120mm tower cooler ticks all the boxes.

I think Mobile Renoir defines short and long term power limits like Intel; desktop Matisse is governed by the stock PPT value of 88W. Give some headroom for AVX and reporting deviation, and it'll never exceed 90-95W stock. No problem.

Quite frankly, it's more than enough. I've done entire days of Prime95, with AVX, with a 92mm D9L and U9S in a buttoned up 13L case. Unless it's 50C outside, he'll be fine.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> Doesn't matter. Stock power limits are enforced. Generally, current 3700X firmware will have all-core settle around 4GHz. Unless there are other airflow and thermal issues, Prism will be fine. And for that extra quietness, a 120mm tower cooler ticks all the boxes.
> 
> I think Mobile Renoir defines short and long term power limits like Intel; desktop Matisse is governed by the stock PPT value of 88W. Give some headroom for AVX and reporting deviation, and it'll never exceed 90-95W stock. No problem.
> 
> Quite frankly, it's more than enough. I've done entire days of Prime95, with AVX, with a 92mm D9L and U9S in a buttoned up 13L case. Unless it's 50C outside, he'll be fine.


With his current air cooler, its hitting 90C, I believe thermal throttling on the 3700x hits around 85C.


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 20, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> With his current air cooler, its hitting 90C, I believe thermal throttling on the 3700x hits around 85C.



That's not "thermal throttling". Boost adjusts itself depending on whether you're below 70-80C (generally). That's not the "concerned for longevity" kind of throttling, that's the loss of a few dozen MHz as it adjusts itself. You can tap into that extra headroom if you stay below 70. Think of it like Thermal Velocity Boost. TjMax is still like any other desktop CPU at 95C.

You also have to remember that regardless of what cooling you give it, it's still going to bump into the 88W limit stock. All-core on a 3700X is strapped by that limit, which is why it's such a power sipping 8-core.

Again, keep it in the 70s with a decent cooler, and let him go about his business. Matisse punches well above its weight in content creation compared to Intel, and the stock 3700X is no exception.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 20, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> That's not "thermal throttling". Boost adjusts itself depending on whether you're below 70-80C (generally). That's not the "concerned for longevity" kind of throttling, that's the loss of a few dozen MHz as it adjusts itself. You can tap into that extra headroom if you stay below 70. Think of it like Thermal Velocity Boost. TjMax is still like any other desktop CPU at 95C.
> 
> You also have to remember that regardless of what cooling you give it, it's still going to bump into the 88W limit stock. All-core on a 3700X is strapped by that limit, which is why it's such a power sipping 8-core.
> 
> Again, keep it in the 70s with a decent cooler, and let him go about his business. Matisse punches well above its weight in content creation compared to Intel, and the stock 3700X is no exception.


His business is will go much faster with this upgrade, 2600x to 3700x and complete tower upgrade.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Sep 20, 2020)

yes thats way too hot, id put a good tower air cooler or at least a 240mm AIO water cooler on it, you gonna need one for deff if you upgrade to a 3900x .


----------



## iuliug (Sep 20, 2020)

@Mussels Hi, I have the 2700x atm - with a tentative intention to upgrade to  a 3900x. How much more wattage and heat output shoud l i expect at compering them at stock?


----------



## birdie (Sep 20, 2020)

1. 65W TDP for 3700X is a lie. In reality it consumes up to 93W under load.
2. OC'ing this CPU makes very little sense unless you want to install water cooling and even then your performance gains will be minimal
3. The stock cooler, Wraith Prism, is barely OK for the CPU. I'd recommend something beefier. I opted for Gammaxx GT which does a stellar job.

Here's a review from Amazon:



> Greg C.
> _5.0 out of 5 stars_* A fantastic and efficient cooler.*
> Reviewed in the United States on April 24, 2020
> *Verified Purchase*
> ...


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2020)

birdie said:


> 1. 65W TDP for 3700X is a lie. In reality it consumes up to 93W under load.


TDP = Thermal Design Power
Per Intel:


> Thermal Design Power (TDP) represents the average power, in watts, the processor dissipates when operating at Base Frequency with all cores active under an Intel-defined, high-complexity workload. Refer to Datasheet for thermal solution requirements.


Per AMD:


> *TDP is about thermal watts, not electrical watts.* These are not the same.
> TDP is the final product in a formula that specifies to cooler vendors what thermal resistance is acceptable for a cooler to enable the manufacturer-specified performance of a CPU.


Both Intel and AMD don't mention "up to x W under load" anywhere. So according to your logic both companies are "lying" about TDP of their cpu's.

As for stock cooler conundrum - Wraith Prism is fine, if you want better acoustic/thermal performance invest in aftermarket cooler. I used DR4 from the start, WP stayed in the box.

As for water vs air:


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2020)

iuliug said:


> @Mussels Hi, I have the 2700x atm - with a tentative intention to upgrade to  a 3900x. How much more wattage and heat output shoud l i expect at compering them at stock?



I didnt compare them at stock on the same system, but they both run either hot or loud on the wraith prism... i'd recommend at least a 120mm tower or an AIO for the 3900x, as i'm assuming you're getting it for multi threaded work purposes


----------



## Taraquin (Sep 24, 2020)

A friend of mine uses the stock prism cooler and he noticed a large drop in temp when I set a fixed voltage\corespeed. At stock it rose to 70-80C during load, 50-60 idle. Now at 4.2GHz@1.1volts it reaches low 60s during load and 40-50 at idle  Performance in multicore-tasks is a bit better, and slightly lower in single core-tasks, but noise and temp is way better. I think the 2600X-cooler is good enough IF you settle for a 4GHz@1-1.05V or 4.1GHz@1,05-1.1V depending on the lottery, maybe you are lucky and can run it allcore at 4.2@1.1V like my friend, with the 2600X-cooler I bet your temps will then be in the 70-80s during load and 50-60 during idle due to the cooler being less capable than prism.

On my 3600 which is terribly binned I run 4GHz@1.15V, it lowers consumption during extreme  load from 90W to 70W and temps drop 5-10C vs stock. Single core performance is slightly worse, but multicore is better as my 3600 does 3.9-3.95@1.25V at stock all core.

In general I would advice most people to go for a fixed voltage\clockspeed as it drastically lowers temps and consumption. You loose a tiny bit of SC-perf, but gain MP-perf and temp\consumption is way better except when you raise voltage above 1.2V.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 24, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> A friend of mine uses the stock prism cooler and he noticed a large drop in temp when I set a fixed voltage\corespeed. At stock it rose to 70-80C during load, 50-60 idle. Now at 4.2GHz@1.1volts it reaches low 60s during load and 40-50 at idle  Performance in multicore-tasks is a bit better, and slightly lower in single core-tasks, but noise and temp is way better. I think the 2600X-cooler is good enough IF you settle for a 4GHz@1-1.05V or 4.1GHz@1,05-1.1V depending on the lottery, maybe you are lucky and can run it allcore at 4.2@1.1V like my friend, with the 2600X-cooler I bet your temps will then be in the 70-80s during load and 50-60 during idle due to the cooler being less capable than prism.
> 
> On my 3600 which is terribly binned I run 4GHz@1.15V, it lowers consumption during extreme  load from 90W to 70W and temps drop 5-10C vs stock. Single core performance is slightly worse, but multicore is better as my 3600 does 3.9-3.95@1.25V at stock all core.
> 
> In general I would advice most people to go for a fixed voltage\clockspeed as it drastically lowers temps and consumption. You loose a tiny bit of SC-perf, but gain MP-perf and temp\consumption is way better except when you raise voltage above 1.2V.



This only works well on the better binned chips, for example my 3700x runs 4.3GHz at 1.2V, whereas my brothers bought at the same time and store needs 1.3v - massively different temperatures as a result.

It's definitely worth investigating, maybe even worth trying before getting an upgraded cooler but it wont work for everyone unless they're happy with whatever random clock speed they end up at.


----------



## yotano211 (Sep 24, 2020)

I recieved the keepcool gammaxx gt air-cooled yesterday, installed last night. The Temps dropped by 19C to 72C using occt cpu stress test.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 25, 2020)

thanks for the feedback

like i sad, they're quite good for a budget cooler (and they're preeeetty)


----------

